# dere-deretso



## meetmeinnyc

Hello 

Can "dere-deretso" mean, in some context, "without stopping" or "from start to finish"?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

Absolutely.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks, DK, for your clarification!


----------



## grateph

Hi! It's dire-diretso.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks, grateph!


----------



## Hausmeister

It also means "keep going straight"


----------

